# Raw Diet Links



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

OK, I have all the normal sites... 

I'm curious if there have actually been any scientific studies (published in journals, etc.) about raw diets and/or the problems with commercial dog foods.

I've been talking to one of my professors, and we're considering starting a year long study about the benefits of switching a dog to raw. It's difficult to really find anything but testimonials - which although great, aren't exactly a basis for research. I have to have at least some adequate prior research sources to cite in order to have the project approved by the committee. 

Does anyone know of any official studies? (NOT sponsored by Purina, LOL)


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I'd be interested also. It's really interesting, and my dog is doing so well on it. I enjoy the info.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Amber Scott said:


> I've been talking to one of my professors, and we're considering starting a year long study about the benefits of switching a dog to raw. It's difficult to really find anything but testimonials - which although great, aren't exactly a basis for research. I have to have at least some adequate prior research sources to cite in order to have the project approved by the committee.
> 
> Does anyone know of any official studies? (NOT sponsored by Purina, LOL)


No, there are no major studies like you describe.

Biggest problem: $$$

2nd biggest: A large enough sampling to be statistically valid

3rd biggest: admin

4th biggest: the testing, pre- and post, once the standards were decided on

5th: reporting from the sampling for a long enough time to be meaningful



I know two web board owners who are open and willing to allow their many working dog forum members to be approached for such a study (meaning invited to participate) ---- a great potential pool of respondents --- and I was willing to do record-keeping, and I talked extensively with a research specialist, and I came up with -- kind of a dead end.

How do you standardize the regular medical tests (and pay for them) on dogs all over the country? (A small sampling is just that -- a small sampling.)

I don't know how to do it. I know how to end up with tons of anecdotal evidence, but that's what we have now.

I sound like a wet blanket........ but this is something that has been simmering in my frustrated brain for a long time. There are reasons for the dearth of good research, and a big one is that there is no $$ payoff for anyone..... so who pays for it?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://rawfed.com/myths/research.html


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I sure do hope you put something together, though. Anything is better than the present nothing.

IMHO, even a lot of well-documented and organized anecdotal evidence would be a good thing.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

This is so unfortunately common. Same with green tea. As good as it is for you, who tests it to demonstrate it? No multi-billion $ conglomerate to pay for the studies.


----------

